
A kid’s fake AI-generated blog fooled tens of thousands. This is how he made it - chris_overseas
https://www.technologyreview.com/2020/08/14/1006780/ai-gpt-3-fake-blog-reached-top-of-hacker-news/
======
dang
Please see
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24164470](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24164470)
and particularly the top subthread.

------
chris_overseas
Here's a link to the Hacker News submission from the blog that made it to #1:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23893817](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23893817)

All of the blog's submissions to Hacker News can be seen here:

[https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=pastMonth&page=0&prefix=fa...](https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=pastMonth&page=0&prefix=false&query=adolos.substack.com&sort=byPopularity&type=story)

------
warmfuzzykitten
The best part: "...only three or four of the dozens of people who commented on
his top post on Hacker News raised suspicions that it might have been
generated by an algorithm. All those comments were immediately downvoted by
other community members."

